# عار



## makala

ما معنى عار في هذا البيت

*ما للزمان عن المروءة عار  ما عنده في منكر من عار*


----------



## Mahaodeh

عار الأولى اسم على صيغة اسم الفاعل من الفعل عَرِىَ بمعنى تجرّد من الثياب وضدها لابس. تستخدم الكلمتين أيضا كناية عن التجرُّد مما يهم - الجذر عرا
أما عار الثانية فتعني السُبَّة والعَيْب المشين - الجذر عير
يتعجب الشاعر من الزمان لأنه يراه مجّردا من المروءة ولا يجد ما يشين في المنكر


----------



## rayloom

عار الأولى تختلف عن عار الثانية، وهو ما يسمى بالجناس اللفظي في الشعر.
عار الأولى هي من العري.
عار الثانية هي من العيب.


----------

